# Angeln in Ägypten in der Makadi Bay bzw. Hughada



## anglerfreund82 (2. Juli 2012)

*Angeln in Ägypten in der Makadi Bay bzw. Hurghada*

Hallo Zusammen! 

Ich möchte mich hiermit erst noch einmal kurz bei euch vorstellen: 

Ich heiße Daniel, bin 29 Jahre alt, komme aus der Nähe von Köln und bin leidenschaftlicher Raubfischangler. 

Meine Freundin und ich haben vom 18.07. - 01.08. kurzfristig einen Urlaub in Ägypten, in der Makadi Bay gebucht. 

Da ich nicht nur tauchen, sondern auch gerne angeln will, habe ich mal etwas im Internet recherchiert, habe zwar vieles übers Angeln in Ägypten gefunden, allerdings sind die meisten Beiträge schon älter, daher würde ich hiermit gerne mal ein paar Fragen stellen und hoffe, das mir jemand diese beantworten kann!? 

1. Lohnt es sich generell in dieser Zeit vom Ufer zu angeln (auch in dieser Bucht!?!) ? 

Wenn JA, wann, wo, wie und auf was!? 

(Dass man nicht direkt am Hausriff angeln darf, weiß ich bereits)! 

2. Wie sieht es mit Charterausflügen aus? 

Habe gelesen, das es in Hurghada mehrere gute Schiffe gibt, die fürs Little Big Game Angeln geeignet sind, die Ausrüstung sollte man aber anscheinend besser selber mitnehmen! 

Habt Ihr dazu Erfahrungen!? 

3. Das bringt mich zu den Fragen: 

Könnt Ihr Boote/Leute empfehlen und habt evtl. Kontaktadressen, oder Telefonnummern!? 

Was kostet so ein Tagesausflug (sehe immer Preise von 200-400 Euro pro Tag, das ist mir aber definitiv viel zu teuer)!? 

4. Dann habe ich gelesen, dass auf mitgebrachte Angeln etc. ein hoher Einfuhrzoll erhoben wird, stimmt das!? 

5. Ist vielleicht zu dieser Zeit noch ein Angelinteressierter in der Nähe? 

6. Habt Ihr sonst noch Tipps für mich? 

Das sollte erstmal reichen, schon einmal Danke im Voraus für eure Mühen und bis dahin… 

PETRI HEIL


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Ägypten in der Makadi Bay bzw. Hughada*

Schau mal hier:
http://www.big-game-board.info/deutschsprachige-sektion/meeresangeln-weltweit/angeln-%C3%A4gypten/4992-abgeschleppt-in-hurghada/

Aber bitte nicht zuviel ausm Roten Meer rausholen, ich soll da noch tauchen!


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Ägypten in der Makadi Bay bzw. Hughada*

Und noch was zum Thema:

Viele Anbieter bieten keine Tagetouren mehr an, weil es sich angeblich nicht mehr lohnt (zu wenig Fisch in Reichweite), sondern nur noch Mehrtagestouren.



Vom Küstenfischen hab ich noch nix gehört. Halte aber die Ohren offen.


----------



## anglerfreund82 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Ägypten in der Makadi Bay bzw. Hughada*

Vielen Dank!
Sont keiner Tipps, oder Erfahrungen!??


----------



## Flußkrebs (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Ägypten in der Makadi Bay bzw. Hughada*

Petri, 

habe leider auch keine aktuellen Erfahrungen mehr. Aber vielleicht hilft Dir mein "altes Wissen" etwas weiter.

In Makadi Bay wirst Du entweder richtig blechen müssen oder eben eine Schnorcheltour mitmachen müssen um dort dann mitten im "Aquarium" zu fischen (Absolut danebenfür viele Schnorcheler und Taucher und mit Streß verbunden). Zudem sind viele Teile der Bucht Naturschutzgebiet- also richtig gut vor Ort informieren. Ich selber war auch einmal in MakadiBay, habe dort aber nicht angeln können!!!

Fahre besser in den alten Ortskern von Hurghada. Da ist auch ein Angelgeschäft gewesen-hier wirst Du sicher besser fündig als bei den "Hotelangeboten". 

Zweitens- halte Ausschau nach einheimischen Anglern und spreche Sie an, die haben oft ein eigenes Boot oder Freunde die eins haben. Ich selber bin so für eine Kostenbeteiligung von ca. 125 € von morgens bis abends draußen gewesen. Der Typ wohnte dauerhaft in dem Hotel Albatros Beach, ob das noch so ist weiß ich nicht. Habe 2010 leider den Kontakt verloren. 

Positiv: Auch vom Hotelstrand mit Pier macht es Spaß auf Tintenfische nachts zu angeln, tagsüber auf Hornhechte und in der Dämmerung Barakudas und "Stachelmarkrelen?". Auch Doraden und Meeräschen lassen sich gut erbeuten.

Wünsche viel Spaß und Erfolg
Flußkrebs


----------



## Scorpion85 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Ägypten in der Makadi Bay bzw. Hughada*

Und wie schauts aus? Haste angeln können? Ich war nämlich auch jetzt da unten und habe nix gefunden! Nur unser Reiseveranstalter hatte ne Fishing Tour im Angebot! Als ich sie buchen wollte, wurde mir direkt von abgeraten, da nur mit einer Schnur geangelt wird da! -.- Hatte mich so gefreut und dann das! 

So Big Game mäßig oder so habe ich nix gefunden leider!

Warst du erfolgreicher?

LG
Chris


----------



## pago (29. April 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Ägypten in der Makadi Bay bzw. Hughada*

Wenn du nochmal Fliegen willst, kannst du dich ja vorher mal bei bekannten schlau machen. Die haben gute Verbindungen in Hurgharda  und können dir recht viel Organisieren.

https://www.facebook.com/AegyptenurlaubNachWunsch


----------

